# Amplificador Hibrido: Válvulas - Transistores



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

*Amplificador Hibrido para enfermos del audio*

*Hibrido en este caso
No* es Gas-Gasolina
*No* es Hidrogeno-Gasolina
*Tampoco es* Eléctrico-Hidrogeno

*Es Válvulas - Transistores*

*




*









Los que hallan leído el post de amplificador valvulares, habrán leído también que el gran inconveniente de estos amplificador es el transformador de salida, de dificil y artesanal construcción. Bueno, en este articulo verán un amplificador con par diferencial de válvulas a la entrada y salida bipolar (Sin transformador alguno)

Las características son muy buenas
Potencia:
70  WRMS en 8 Ohms
110WRMS en 4 Ohms

THD   1W 8 Ohms <0.10%
THD 10W 8 Ohms <0.15%
THD 70W 8 Ohms <1%

Edit:
Pregunta del Millon: Y para que válvulas ?
Respuesta absurda: Porque funcionan *MAL* (Comparadas a los transistores)

Aunque parezca contradictorio las válvulas en realidad funcionan MAL, pero de una forma muy agradable.
Generan distorsión superior a los transistores, generan armónicos mas que los transistores.
Pero la suma de estas falencias las hacen *ADORABLES*

La personalidad, brillo y coloratura que le agregan a la música es impresionante,


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

*Segunda parte*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

*Tercera parte*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

*Cuarta Parte o sea 1/4 = 0.25*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

*Quinta y última parte*

*



*​


----------



## nachocascardo (Dic 26, 2007)

excelentes datos para armar este hermoso amplificador, seguramente debe sonar muy similar a un amplificador valvular,  hace tiempo estaba buscando esta información por todos lados, gracias por compartirla, saludos, y gracias de nuevo


----------



## kotor68 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola fogonazo,
quisiera saber ya lo has montado y probado..

Y si lo has hecho me gustaria sabar si has encontrado algun problema en especial.

Me gustaria montarlo y despues hacerle ciertas modificaciones para adaptarle a mi gusto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

No lo arme, pero por la procedencia del articulo (Revista Elektor) le tengo total confianza.


Es un esquema tradicional, con el agregado de una etapa diferencial a la entrada con valvulas.
La construccion no deberia darte ningun inconveniente


----------



## Mendez (Mar 28, 2008)

hola amigos. Les cuento: Mi papà era tecnico electronico hace unos 35 años y tenia unas 4000 (cuatro mil) valvulas de todo tipo (television, audio etc.) y hace unos años las tiro todas, yo me quiero morir, porque estuve viendo los precios de las pocas que quedan, y son bastante caras. solo en mercadolibre hay uno que las vende. Por ej. las 6L6 estan 90$ cada una. Si alguien sabe, podria decirme en donde se encuentran mas de estas? gracias. Saludos


----------



## carlitox (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola mendez mira en mercadolibre vi que las venden pero son caras algo de mas de 40 dls cada una, asi que si sos fanitico d los amplificador valvulares compralas, pero si no, no veo la gracia de gastar tanta plata en ellas mas el transformador, yo estuve ahorrando para hacerme un amplificador a valvulas y pedi presupuestos y era mucha plata para que tenga una potencia de 15 watt x canal, y vi q en deremate ofrecian uno x 500 pesos d 15W+15W y m lo compre, y la verdad suena lindo y lo feo que calienta mucho las valvulas ja pero es logico, asi q entra a las pag d subastas y busca que hay pero son caras


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 6, 2008)

USA 310 VOLTS... que loco y eso que es la entrada diferencial. jeje, prefiro una etapa totalmente siliconada y si espacios vacios... buen aporte fogonazo saludos.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 6, 2008)

Yo no conozco del tema de amplificadores a válvulas, pero ya que el tema de lo "lindo" que suenan es la distorsión que estas agregan: no se ven amplificadores a transistores con procesador digital en el pre que simule la distorsión de la válvula? estaría bueno porque de última podés elegir con el mismo amplificador modo transistor o modo válvula .


----------



## Ivanilio (Ene 20, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo, me gustaria saber si este amplificador tendria buena respuesta si le conectase un bajo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2009)

Ivanilio dijo:
			
		

> Hola Fogonazo, me gustaria saber si este amplificador tendria buena respuesta si le conectase un bajo.


Opinión totalmente subjetiva: *Creo que NO*
Pero le estas preguntando a alguien que cuando toca timbre en una casa *"desafina"*
Si tocas el bajo, busca un esquema de amplificador para bajo, en el foro hay algo


----------



## RORO (Ago 12, 2009)

muy buen post fogonazo , yo arme un amplificador hibrido por decirlo de alguna manera ... entrada con transistor mosfet y salida de valvulas con transformadores de audio  de salida  da casi 2 watts


----------



## el2094 (May 27, 2010)

hola.
yo he probado escuchar la misma cancion en un amplificador a base de un circuito integrado y despues he conectado un previo valvular y la diferencia se nota, yo no he sido el unico que lo ha notado, entre varias cosas los instrumentos y voces resultan mas sueltos, los puedes identificar mas facilmente entre otros, las voces tienen mas personalidad, todo suena con mucha mas personalidad, no se si me explico, sin el previo todo suena apegotonado pero cuando le conectas el previo sientes que cada cosa tiene su espacio sonoro.

otra cosa que me parece importante y se nota es que sientes sonidos de instrumentos y voces que sin el previo apenas se escuchan, con razon, tiene una dinamica de mas de 120 db.

por otra parte las valvulas son buenas para las guitarras electricas porque cuando entran en distorsion no producen onda cuadrada pero para escuchar musica no hay que ponerlas en distorsion.

yo personalmente prefiero poner un previo valvulas con un final a transistores porque un transformador de salida ultralineal para valvulas cuesta mas que una casa.

el previo que prove tiene una respuesta de 5hz a 500khz (inyectando onda cuadrada).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2010)

yo quiero saber si me podes decir en que numero salio el esquema,si lo recuerda
muchas gracias


----------



## voyageris (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola:
      salió en Elektor Numero 328 de Octubre de 2007, y como todos los diseños de Elektor es genial. 
   Podeis de paso ir a esta otra página, donde un holandés se dedica a investigar sobre el tema, y lo ha realizado:  http://www.wimdehaan.nl/ 
entre otros diseños. 
   El ampli hibrido es una posibilidad más en este mundo, como todo, tiene su sonido peculiar, pero.....   al final, prefiero mis querido Yaqin a valvulas, que suena cristalino y maravilloso. 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Norco (Jun 12, 2010)

Mendez comprale todas las 6BQ5 que es la version americana de la europea EL84, saludos y suerte Yo quisiera saber si alguien tiene el manual tecnico del Audinac CX2000


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 20, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Quinta y última parte


 miren lo que encontre seria la sexta parte vamos a ver quien lo hace no hay escusas


----------



## Yonigta (Ago 15, 2010)

hola  como nota debo decir que tengo un ampli hibrido para el coche, decir que su dinamica es simplemente lo mejor que e escuchado , aunque a veces me suena algo apagado, y se lo hemos achacado a los condensadores ya muy muy viejos, casi 20 años y los ultimos 8 parado... tuve 2 de estos y el que mejor funcionaba ya vendido, sonaba de fabula, un sonido practicamente el mismo que valvular 100x100, ahora bien t*AM*b*IÉN* tengo un previo de HSS FIDELITY y decir que este ultimo combinado con un buen amplificador solido, ell sonido es simplemente bello, se diferencian con total tranparecia todos los intrumentos voces, genial

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 25, 2010)

Aqui mezclo Integrados (opamps), transistores (FETS) y valvulas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...icador-30725/?highlight=amplificador+valvular


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 30, 2011)

asi te queria cachar...


----------



## antiworldx (May 1, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> asi te queria cachar...


No entendi tu chiste... cual es tu problema??? o cual es tu alago? especificalo....


----------



## electromecanico (May 1, 2011)

me parecio interezante poner el link del video,  en realidad lo tendria que haver puesto en el tema del https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f3...cador+valvular  pero tenia los dos abiertos y lo pusse aqui, la verdad que es una belleza el proyecto y como sabras me gustan las valvulas y se ve en accion!!! , aprovecho para preguntar si lo terminaste esteticamente  osea ponerlo dentro de algun gabinete


----------



## antiworldx (May 1, 2011)

Ha ya... jojojojojo por que si estaba muy ambiguo tu comentario, pero la aclaracion lo dice todo, y mmmm no, todavia no le meto estilacho... el coyote tiene algunas ideas buenisimas, espero que en la segunda mitad del año, me ayude y terminemos esa parte dle proyecto...

Y se agradece el alago, es un honor... saludos!


----------



## electromecanico (May 1, 2011)

el honor es mio de ver estos proyectos y que se terminen y funcionen...jaja siempre digo lo mismo es forma de agrdecer la ayuda que proporciona la gente del foro


----------



## fabio sierra (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola 

hablando del diagrama en cuestion, no veo muy bien los valores de los componentes y muchas gracias por el aporte sera mi primer amplificador hibrido y tan solo tengo 19 años  mis amigos del barrio se van a buerlar  pero veamos como nos va saludos y nuevamente gracias


----------



## Picapiedra (Mar 6, 2019)

Hice en este momento un amplificador híbrido , de manera experimental:

Experimento con MOSFET y válvula Damper de Tv años 70.

Adjunto diagrama de referencia para mayor comprensión.

Una válvula termoiónica necesita un voltaje de alimentación fijo para cumplir con los requerimientos para los que fue diseñado.

Mi idea consistió en modificar el voltaje de filamentos, en éste caso, bajarlo.

En pruebas anteriores, descubrí que al estar infra alimentada, y someterla a cargas de entre 10 , o 20 watts; el voltaje de salida no variaba de +100 vcd.
Pero cuando se agregó una carga de 100 watts; el voltaje de salida calló a +5 vcd.
En ambas pruebas, descubrí que siempre suministró 200 miliamperios.
SU COMPORTAMIENTO ES DE UNA FUENTE DE CORRIENTE CONSTANTE.

La idea primigenia era hacer un amplificador a base de diodos.
Los MOSFET, bien se lo puede sustituir por una válvula pentodo de potencia.

Ojalá, vean el vídeo para que vean el resultado final.

Estoy escribiendo ésto, y el experimento lleva ya 57 minutos, y la calidad de sonido no ha empeorado. Todo lo contrario.
Y el voltaje de salida no ha variado.
El disipador está levemente tibio; calculo unos 38°C.

En la próxima prueba, Aumentaré la emisión de la válvula, y colocaré una bocina de 160 ohms/60 watts.


----------

